# Wuya vs. Chase Young vs. Hannibal Bean



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 31, 2011)

From Xiaolin Showdown . Wuya is at her full power, Chase is in his lizard form, and Hannibal has the Mobby Morpher.

Who wins? And who was the better villain?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2011)

dude . .. .



Wuya rapes them all horribly in her full powered state


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you fucking shitting me?

Chase revived her  in her full form with limited powers for a reason.

Hannibal Roy bean? Wuya crushes him with her foot.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2011)

Wuya, easily. Chase was afraid of her ever regaining her full powers, to the point where he eventually tried to kill her. Even in her limited form she was capable of matching and defeating the Xiaolin monks, while with her full powers she crushed them effortlessly and could overpower most of the Wu.

I liked Wuya the most of the 3 because she accomplished more than the other two ever did, and her interactions with Jack are always just hilarious.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 31, 2011)

Wuya for reasons Narc already pointed out.

Hannibal just seemed like a failed attempt to keep the series going longer.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 31, 2011)

Wuya > Chase > Hannibal In a fight.

Chase > Wuya > Hannibal villains.


----------



## Glued (Jan 31, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Wuya for reasons Narc already pointed out.
> 
> Hannibal just seemed like a failed attempt to keep the series going longer.



Indeed, I face palmed when Master Monk Guan was shown to have a whole arsenal of spears of guan.

It was way over extended and overstretched.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 31, 2011)

I liked Chase, I just hated the fact that towards the end of his appearance he became just a stepping stone for Omi, who didn't even become the leader.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2011)

Hannibal did give me a few good laughs though, like when he disguised himself as Master Fung and stole most of the Wu, making all the monks facepalm theirselves for their own stupidity. 

Still, he was my least favorite  of the villains though.


Ben Grimm said:


> Indeed, I face palmed when Master Monk Guan was shown to have a whole arsenal of spears of guan.



Yeah, that was just stupid.


~Strike Man~ said:


> I liked Chase, I just hated the fact that towards the end of his appearance he became just a stepping stone for Omi, who didn't even become the leader.



I disliked the way they made Wuya a sniviling coward in the face of Chase. I know it was because most of her powers were denied to her, but if it wasn't for the fact that she could still consistently beat the monks, she would've been turned into a joke villain. 

Chase was awesome though.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2011)

My favorite is chase. Dat dragon - Between Wuya and Hannibal, I like them both equally, they made me laugh and both were doing awesome things.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course, we all know that its Jack Spicer who would have taken over the world (if Omi didn't interfere.)


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack is by far the funniest character on the show, and really had his moments of awesome.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 31, 2011)

I loved his expression when one of Wuya's golems destroyed his time machine. 

And weren't his jackbots the only ones who brought down one of the stone golems that entire arc?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 31, 2011)

Too bad Jack almost never won


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Spicer evil boy genius= Da man 


Jack made Xiaolin Showdown


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wuya solos


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 31, 2011)

Wuya would win, unless she tried to engage Chase in close combat.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> And weren't his jackbots the only ones who brought down one of the stone golems that entire arc?



If I recall correctly, yes, which is pretty funny.


Azrael Finalstar said:


> Wuya would win, unless she tried to engage Chase in close combat.



Speaking of, when they finally showed how Wuya was locked away the first time, it was full of massive CIS. She didn't use any of her powers other than to summon her golems.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I need to rewatch this show, it was pretty good.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Feb 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> dude . .. .



Actually I'm a girl. 

And thanks for everyon's responses.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack comes in and beats all of them like he did in the future.

Scenario 1: Wuya
Scenario 2: My man Chase


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Of course, we all know that its Jack Spicer who would have taken over the world (if Omi didn't interfere.)



Even if you say it as joke I seriously believe if CIS and PIS wasnt present Jack could had became the big baddie. Not even the strongest guy in Xiaoling Showdownverse (the master that trapped Wuya and invented the box that can trap her) had the power to travel in time, Jack invented a time machine without outsanding funds, too bad his CIS and PIS prevented him from using his haxx technology properly.

As for the vs yes Wuya stomps the only one in the entire verse that can match her unsealed is the original Xiaolin master which name I dont remember.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> *Even if you say it as joke *I seriously believe if CIS and PIS wasnt present Jack could had became the big baddie.



Its not a joke considering it actually happened. 

And I need to correct myself from when I said that jacks jackbots were the only ones who took down wuya's golems. Jacks ship took out three when he was rescuing them and Omi took out two (with the orb of tornami) when he released them from wuya's prison.



Orochibuto said:


> Not even the strongest guy in Xiaoling Showdownverse (the master that trapped Wuya and invented the box that can trap her) had the power to travel in time.



Someone seems to be forgetting the sands of time. 

And I wouldn't call Dashi the most powerful character. It turns out that he had help when fighting wuya.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Its not a joke considering it actually happened.



It did? When?



HachibiWaka said:


> Someone seems to be forgetting the sands of time.



Oh fuck yeah I forgot about that, still I say is impressive the guy had a time machine. Note that I said individual, Jack was the only individual who could time travel (as he could produce time travel technology on his own) while the others would had to find the sands to achieve it as their only mean.

Jack is pretty much like Control Freak from Teen Titans, who is stated to have enough technology to break 50% of the laws of physics, but lose to inferior heroes because he dont use it at its full extent thanks to CIS.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

Not only did Dashi have help, but Wuya seemed to have been affected by CIS. She tried to engage him physically rather than using any of her magic (other than to raise her stone golems).


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> It did? When?



In the finale when Omi froze himself he woke up 70 years or so into the future (he was going to ask his olderself where he hid the sands of time but he didn't understand how the time/space continium works and failed to grasp that since he froze himself there would be no omi to grow old) It was jack spicer who was ruling the world. Chase was confined to a machine that, for some reason, was painting him, and wuya, I believe, was reduced to a cheerleader or something.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

And Jack really was hindered by massive CIS as well. Even when his Jack bots failed to beat the monks, he could've just used them as a distraction to get the Wu and get away. Instead he always just stood around until his bots were destroyed.


HachibiWaka said:


> In the finale when Omi froze himself he woke up 70 years or so into the future (he was going to ask his olderself where he hid the sands of time but he didn't understand how the time/space continium works and failed to grasp that since he froze himself there would be no omi to grow old) It was jack spicer who was ruling the world. Chase was confined to a machine that, for some reason, was painting him, and wuya, I believe, was reduced to a cheerleader or something.



He also had Hannibal Roy Bean as well. I really didn't get the whole painting Chase thing. I suppose it was supposed to be some form of torture.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> In the finale when Omi froze himself he woke up 70 years or so into the future (he was going to ask his olderself where he hid the sands of time but he didn't understand how the time/space continium works and failed to grasp that since he froze himself there would be no omi to grow old) It was jack spicer who was ruling the world. Chase was confined to a machine that, for some reason, was painting him, and wuya, I believe, was reduced to a cheerleader or something.



Oh, it was the very final episode then? Must see it, I always wondered in what did XS ended, Hannibal saga bored me as hell so I dropped it.

Was Wuya a reality warper? I dont remember it very well I only remember that when she attained her full power casually soloed the world and transformed its geography.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> *Oh, it was the very final episode then*? Must see it, I always wondered in what did XS ended, Hannibal saga bored me as hell so I dropped it.



It wasn't exactly the final episode. It was more like the beginning of the final arc.



Narcissus said:


> And Jack really was hindered by massive CIS as well. Even when his Jack bots failed to beat the monks, he could've just used them as a distraction to get the Wu and get away. Instead he always just stood around until his bots were destroyed.



I know. I re-watched some of the earlier episodes today and its astounding how often jack would have won if he didn't stick around and gloat.



Narcissus said:


> I really didn't get the whole painting Chase thing. I suppose it was supposed to be some form of torture.



I was so confused when I first saw that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> And Jack really was hindered by massive CIS as well. Even when his Jack bots failed to beat the monks, he could've just used them as a distraction to get the Wu and get away. Instead he always just stood around until his bots were destroyed.



There was also an obvious example of PIS in the spiders episode there was a Woo that allowed you to erase your mistakes out of existence but was conveniently the only one that was never shown to work (was destroyed in lava.)

I agree Jack was hindered by CIS and PIS massively, why not use the time machine to gain the Mouse that could erase mistakes? I doubt someone could stop him after that.

There was also a combination of 2 Woos that allowed you to know everything you wanted. Even something like how to erase evil or good forever, the dual forces that sustained the universe. What was stopping Jack from focusing all his technology and resources on getting those 2 and then ask how to become like Beyonder?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Was Wuya a reality warper? I dont remember it very well I only remember that when she attained her full power casually soloed the world and transformed its geography.



I suppose she was. She could create things out of nothing with extreme ease and as you said, changed the planet's geography.


HachibiWaka said:


> It wasn't exactly the final episode. It was more like the beginning of the final arc.



It was the episode right before the last one. Episode 51.



> I know. I re-watched some of the earlier episodes today and its astounding how often jack would have won if he didn't stick around and gloat.



I guess the writers needed some excuse to make sure the goods guys would win.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Xiaolin showdown really did have terrible writing to the point where Raimundo was defeating Hannibal Bean, Master Monk Guan and Chase Young all at the same time in the final episode. 

Chase's whole schemes to get Omi were rendered meaningless since Raimundo got the biggest push later on.

Heck, Master Monk Guan having a whole arsenal of spears defeats the purpose of him trying trade Dojo in his intro episode.

Dojo should have recognized Chase and Monk Guan early on since he served Dashi.

Wuya lost to Dashi. Later changed to Dashi, Monk Guan and Chase.

How Monk Guan survived for so long was never explained.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Xiaolin showdown really did have terrible writing to the point where Raimundo was defeating Hannibal Bean, Master Monk Guan and Chase Young all at the same time in the final episode.
> 
> Chase's whole schemes to get Omi were rendered meaningless since Raimundo got the biggest push later on.
> 
> ...



I never watched the final episodes, on what way and how did Raimundo got his push? Because as far as I remember Omi was in a very solid way the strongest warrior of the good guys.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it was pretty good. But I will admit it started going downhill after Wuya was released from the puzzle box, again.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it went downhill when they introduce Hannibal, though he was funny. But the writing became a mess, and they did seem to praise Raimoundo a bit much. Thankfully other factors kept the show entertaining.


Orochibuto said:


> What was stopping Jack from focusing all his technology and resources on getting those 2 and then ask how to become like Beyonder?



The fact that nothing in the verse can come close to that level of power?


Orochibuto said:


> I never watched the final episodes, on what way and how did Raimundo got his push? Because as far as I remember Omi was in a very solid way the strongest warrior of the good guys.



In the final episode Rai was chosen as the leader of the monks over Omi.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually, I think it would have been better if they had done "Wuya's revival" in the final arc instead of early on. When she was fully revived she by far had the biggest influence and actually felt like a legitamite planetary threat.



Narcissus said:


> I thought it went downhill when they introduce Hannibal, though he was funny. But the writing became a mess, and they did seem to praise Raimoundo a bit much. Thankfully other factors kept the show entertaining.



The characters were ok. Its just that, as you said, the writing became a mess.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> The fact that nothing in the verse can come close to that level of power?



Right, that was exaggerated. But at least it should allow him to become cosmic or universal based on how the knowledge did display the feat of allowing Omi to destroy good and or evil forever by and you know these are the 2 forces that balance the entire verse.



Narcissus said:


> In the final episode Rai was chosen as the leader of the monks over Omi.



Yes, but was it just a nomination or the rank granted some power up? I fail to see how did he got a push over Omi at the final episodes (again I didnt see them) did he got a power up or something or just a nomination?

You know nominations can be based on other factors beside power, just as how Naruto who could shitstomp Tsunade isnt the Kage because well he is stupid.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Actually, I think it would have been better if they had done "Wuya's revival" in the final arc instead of early on. When she was fully revived she by far had the biggest influence and actually felt like a legitamite planetary threat.



Agree, would had loved the heroes to leglitimately defeat a full powered Wuya, having to work their way up to power ups that allowed them to beat her and rightfully defeat her this time without magical sealing boxes that 1 shot her and shit. This way they could had proven to be ready to inherit the protection og the world as true warriors. I mean their master wont live forever.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Right, that was exaggerated. But at least it should allow him to become cosmic or universal based on how the knowledge did display the feat of allowing Omi to destroy good and or evil forever by and you know these are the 2 forces that balance the entire verse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I recall Raimundo legitimately beating the shit out of Omi once


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I recall Raimundo legitimately beating the shit out of Omi once



In season 1 right? But I remember up to where I was seeing it I dropped it at the Hannibal saga that Omi was the strongest, in fact Chase was wanking to have him turned to the dark side.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I recall Raimundo legitimately beating the shit out of Omi once



If I remember correctly Omi was emotionally torn at the time and Rai's choices of Seng gong wuu were a bit better.



Orochibuto said:


> *In season 1 right? *But I remember up to where I was seeing it I dropped it at the Hannibal saga that Omi was the strongest, in fact Chase was wanking to have him turned to the dark side.



Lol no. In season one Omi was superior in just about every way save for street smarts.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> If I remember correctly Omi was emotionally torn at the time and Rai's choices of Seng gong wuu were a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no. In season one Omi was superior in just about every way save for street smarts.



I remember in season 1 just after Wuya was defeated that the master gave Rai a higher rank or something I thought you were refering to this.

Still can you answer my doubt, did Rai got a power up at the end or something? Or Omi was superior till the end regardless of who was made leader?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember in season 1 just after Wuya was defeated that the master gave Rai a higher rank or something I thought you were refering to this.



He was offering him a rank that Omi, kimmiko, and clay had already achieved due to their victory over mala mala jong (or however you spell that wuu frankensteins name.) He didn't get promoted because he disobeyed orders.



Orochibuto said:


> Still can you answer my doubt, did Rai got a power up at the end or something? Or Omi was superior till the end regardless of who was made leader?



I dont remember really.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Raimundo became Hannibal bean's nemesis. In the end he was chosen for leader because Omi was a moron and tried to ask his future self for the sands of time, then tried to go back in time and save Chase Young from becoming evil, which cause Master Monk Guan to become evil apparently.

I can still remember when Master Monk Guan showed off his entire arsenal of spears and he gave one to Raimundo, devaluing Omi's wisdom from earlier seasons. At that point I knew that it would become the Raimundo show, starring Raimundo.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Right, that was exaggerated.



Yes, and a silly one at that.


> But at least it should allow him to become cosmic or universal based on how the knowledge did display the feat of allowing Omi to destroy good and or evil forever by and you know these are the 2 forces that balance the entire verse.



That could be possible, but it's still a lot of speculation, especially in a verse that's best feats ranged to planetary.


> Yes, but was it just a nomination or the rank granted some power up? I fail to see how did he got a push over Omi at the final episodes (again I didnt see them) did he got a power up or something or just a nomination?
> 
> You know nominations can be based on other factors beside power, just as how Naruto who could shitstomp Tsunade isnt the Kage because well he is stupid.



It's unknown because that was how the show ended. But logically he would have gotten some kind of powerup considering the monks all received one after attaining their apprentice and wudai ranks.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah they all had power-ups, but when you see Raimundo holding his own against Bean, Chase and Monk Guan all at the same time, there is something very very wrong.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know. Rai was my favorite Good Guy.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 2, 2011)

Wuya at full power would get my money, even tho see seems to be the least famous evil force in the whole verse between the three.



Azrael Finalstar said:


> I don't know. Rai was my favorite Good Guy.



Mine too. I'm glad Rai made leader, he worked hard and truly proved him for it IMO.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I don't know. Rai was my favorite Good Guy.



Yeah so his popularity allows him to basically rewrite the show's history, underplay the villains, completely ruin the episode where we first met Master Monk Guan and throw Omi under a bus.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> That could be possible, but it's still a lot of speculation, especially in a verse that's best feats ranged to planetary.



At least he should be able to learn how to become stronger than unsealed Wuya.



Narcissus said:


> It's unknown because that was how the show ended. But logically he would have gotten some kind of powerup considering the monks all received one after attaining their apprentice and wudai ranks.



Judging what the guy above said it appears that Raimundo was chosen because Omi behaved in a vere irresponsible way, not because of battle power.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

The monks would have been about comparable power by that point. All 4 of them had been getting power ups and intense training. Its feasible that, at that point, Raimundo was indeed stronger than Omi, though its hard to prove.

A lot of the plot problems and the issue with Rai being promoted above Omi stems from the fact that that clearly wasn't _supposed_ to be the last episode, or if it was then it was decided only after they had started on  that season. There were a lot of loose ends, such as Hannibal supposedly having a goal even worse than destroying the world, though the writing had taken a dive. 

Personally, I liked Chase best in his first two episodes, then in the one where he gets trapped in a bubble. Other than that most of his episodes were "meh", though again thats more the writing. In those episodes I got the feeling he was out for something more interesting than World Domination, so I was a little dissapointed when it turned out he was'nt.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah so his popularity allows him to basically rewrite the show's history, underplay the villains, completely ruin the episode where we first met Master Monk Guan and throw Omi under a bus.



Most of that bothers me.
But i don't really like Omi all that much, he was my least favorite.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Most of that bothers me.
> But i don't really like Omi all that much, he was my least favorite.



I liked Omi was much more than Rai, Rai was the typical guy with luck who just became the "best" because of PNJ driven by fanbase.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 3, 2011)

Omi was an overconfident, condescending, egomaniacal, idiot. Oh, he's good in a fight and has some strokes of genius here and there, but he's just not good enough to justify the way he acts.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 3, 2011)

In terms of martial arts skills, Chase Young is probably the best. In terms of pure magical power, Wuya seems to have the edge here via feats. That's probably a good reason why Chase Young didn't try to restore her powers even after he helped her get her body back. Hannibal Bean is the smartest though. 

But giving this to Wuya as she can summon entire large building size rock minions armies that can overwhelm modern day armies. In the past, Chase Young, Dashi, and Guan were fighting her armies together. Chase taking her on alone is just unlikely and bean needs his morphing shengonwu otherwise he'll just be a bean.

But if this is Chase with Omi's essence, he takes the cake. Planetary reality warping is just too hax.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 3, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> But if this is Chase with Omi's essence, he takes the cake. Planetary reality warping is just too hax.



Where did Chase attained reality warping? and mind you even if he did Wuya warped the geography of the planet when unsealed.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Where did Chase attained reality warping? and mind you even if he did Wuya warped the geography of the planet when unsealed.



Episode 38-39 when Omi turned to the darkside via Ying Yo yo. He gave Chase Young his essence and turned into a lion while Chase obtained planetary warping power.

And I don't recall Wuya warping the geography of the planet. Warping her surrounding landscape into her castle yes but I don't recall her having planetary geographic warping.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 3, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Episode 38-39 when Omi turned to the darkside via Ying Yo yo. He gave Chase Young his essence and turned into a lion while Chase obtained planetary warping power.
> 
> And I don't recall Wuya warping the geography of the planet. Warping her surrounding landscape into her castle yes but I don't recall her having planetary geographic warping.



I missed tha episode about Chase attaining planetary reality warping, I am surprised no one mentioned it here so far, how did they defeated him if he got so powerful?

As I remember Wuya made all the world become basically a horrible place with twisted trees and such.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I missed tha episode about Chase attaining planetary reality warping, I am surprised no one mentioned it here so far, how did they defeated him if he got so powerful?


Watch the last 3 min of this vid
Link removed
They defeated him via PIS I think in the next episode



Orochibuto said:


> As I remember Wuya made *all the world* become basically a horrible place with twisted trees and such.


I don't remember ALL the world. Are you sure your not just mistaking the landscape of her palace. But she did create an eclipse. 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 3, 2011)

Wuya took over the world in less than half a day.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 3, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Watch the last 3 min of this vid
> Link removed
> They defeated him via PIS I think in the next episode
> 
> ...



You are right I mistook the landscape, but as you said she created an eclipse guess it compensates for it. I think that Chase with Omi's essences = unsealed Wuya.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> You are right I mistook the landscape, but as you said she created an eclipse guess it compensates for it. *I think that Chase with Omi's essences = unsealed Wuya.*



 Shouldn't warping an entire planet and splitting it in half > creating an eclipse?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 3, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Shouldn't warping an entire planet and splitting it in half > creating an eclipse?



If she created an eclipse it means she can project her power to reach beyond the world and move massive objects like the moon, someone capable of doing that is capable of warping a planet and split it in half.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah so his popularity allows him to basically rewrite the show's history, underplay the villains, completely ruin the episode where we first met Master Monk Guan and throw Omi under a bus.



I basically agree with this. A character's popularity is a poor excuse for bad writing. Really, if it was for other factors of the show (like the humor) I probably wouldn't have bothered to get through the rest. The 300+ Spears of Guan was seriously that stupid, among some other things.


Orochibuto said:


> At least he should be able to learn how to become stronger than unsealed Wuya.



That is a much, much more logical possibility.


> Judging what the guy above said it appears that Raimundo was chosen because Omi behaved in a vere irresponsible way, not because of battle power.



As it was pointed out, by that point all the monks were pretty close in power, so it's hard to say either way. But as I said, one can assume Rai would've gotten some kind of power-up along with his new rank. Amd then there was the way that he managed to fight Chase, Hannibal and Guan all at once, which was ridiculous wank.


Heroic Trunks said:


> But if this is Chase with Omi's essence.



According to the OP, it isn't. The only one who was given any kind of power-up was Hannibal (the Moby Morpher).


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 4, 2011)

Chase in all scenarios. 

Wuya after Chase gived her back her body, and most of her powers was still afraid of Chase. Especially after Chase took Omi's essence, and took over the world.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Chase in all scenarios.
> 
> Wuya after Chase gived her back her body, and most of her powers was still afraid of Chase. Especially after Chase took Omi's essence, and took over the world.



Afraid of Chase? More like was afraid of Wuya powers which is the reason why he sealed most of it away.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 4, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Chase in all scenarios.
> 
> Wuya after Chase gived her back her body, *and most of her powers was still afraid of Chase.* Especially after Chase took Omi's essence, and took over the world.



Excuse me? It was more like chase was afraid of her turning against him which is why he sealed them.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say afraid of her. But he was very cautious


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 5, 2011)

He wasn't afraid of her, he just didn't trust Wuya. because of her being a back stabber.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> He wasn't afraid of her, he just didn't trust Wuya. because of her being a back stabber.



and more powerful


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Chase in all scenarios.
> 
> Wuya after Chase gived her back her body, and most of her powers was still afraid of Chase. Especially after Chase took Omi's essence, and took over the world.



Completely wrong.

Chase withheld the majority of Wuya's powers from her when he restored her, which was the only reason she had any fear of him. He was worried enough about her ever regaining her full power or too many Woo that he even tried to kill her, as well as stating that he would've been a fool to full restore her powers, or crazy to give her woo.

Chase needed Omi's chi to become as powerful as he did, while Wuya soloed the world on her own power.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 5, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Chase needed Omi's chi to become as powerful as he did, while Wuya soloed the world on her own power.



Wonder why Omi never learned to harness his own chi power.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Wonder why Omi never learned to harness his own chi power.



Well, lets not forgot that Omi became stronger when he started using Haylin magic (was laying the smack down on Raimundo and Clay.)

Chase also said something about a prophecy being fullfilled when Omi turned evil.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 6, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Well, lets not forgot that Omi became stronger when he started using Haylin magic (was laying the smack down on Raimundo and Clay.)
> 
> Chase also said something about a prophecy being fullfilled when Omi turned evil.



He should have learned how to use Haylin Magic, apparently would have became stronger than unsealed Wuya going by what Chase did using only his Chi. And could have used it to fight for the good guys.


----------



## Glued (Feb 6, 2011)

Going by the retcon, it took Dashi, Monk Guan and Chase Young to beat Wuya.

Even though originally it was just Dashi.


----------

